# Home Depot HomeDepot BucketHead wet / Dry Vac



## JoeinGa

Back when I worked at the big orange box, we'd always have these at Christmas time. Our store alone used to sell between 200 and 300. I'd use one in my dept for small, quick clean ups and they actually do work pretty darn well, considering how cheap they are.


----------



## CajunWoodArtist

I bought one of those when they first came out. I use it primarily at my workbench to keep the top clean. It's still holding up. If I remember correctly I paid $18 for it and I already had several plastic buckets that it fit on.


----------



## djang000

I use one on my sailboat. Best 20$ spent


----------



## builtinbkyn

They are great and for the money. I use one to vacuum out the sump for my reef tank.


----------



## CudaDude

I saw these last week at HD and wondered if it would make a suitable DC for a small downdraft table. Might give it a try after reading this review and comments.


----------



## XquietflyX

i love my buckethead for the money, 17.00 i think, can't get anything better.


----------



## EEngineer

I like the Lowes version (BucketMax) of this much better.

Although they give you the same skinny hose, the inlet and outlet are the same 2 1/4" that my bigger shopvacs use and I use the hose and accessories from them.

The Lowes version is also capable of using the same filters as my larger vacs. Does the Home Depot version allow using regular filters or are you stuck using that lame bag and rubber band?

The clips for the bucket look a little sturdier than the ones on the Home Depot and there is a place to coil the cord on top when not in use.

They are within a $1 or so of each other, go to Lowes and get a better designed product!


----------



## jkread

Have to agree that the Lowe's BucketMax is far superior and I own both.


----------



## danielsheppard

This is quite the cheap product. The vacuum bucket I use is a pretty old one, so old the logo sticker is no longer readable. Maybe I'll try this sometime soon. My old vacuum bucket needs to be replaced anyway.


----------



## dhoovler

Does anybody know if the bucketmax is powerful enough to use with a dust deputy?


----------



## jkread

Yes, I use my bucket max with my dust deputy wonderfully. I actually think Oneida recommended it in some of the potential arrangements I saw. I'm planning to move to the two Bucket Max and two dust deputies on a large barrel at some point.


----------



## dhoovler

Thx jkread. I think I'll have to pick one up then. I bought the dust deputy a couple months ago and I have to say I'm impressed by how well it works. The shopvac I'm currently using with it is so big and bulky so I've been looking for something smaller that will handle the task.


----------



## jkread

This discussion prompted me to go ahead and get a couple more. However it seems like Lowes around where I'm at for the holidays and home do not have them in stock. I'm somewhat afraid they've stopped carrying them all together. If anyone has a source for them please let me know.


----------



## EEngineer

Sadly, I believe you are right! The Lowes in my area no longer carry them either! I just bought one within the last year for a friend. I will be damned if I recommend any more products for the big box stores! Things just come and go too quickly there!


----------



## dhoovler

Yep! Can't find the bucket max here either. Looks like you can still order it online from walmart for almost double the price…

http://www.walmart.com/ip/38493341?wmlspartner=wlpa&adid=22222222227026716889&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=55467344289&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=87965215689&veh=sem

and someone on ebay is selling them at triple the price. Home depot still carries the bucket head in my area.I might just has to go with that one.


----------



## jkread

I went to both Lowe's close to our hotel even though they said they didn't have any just to be sure. Found one after crawling in the back of the rack at one. Got it for less than $10. Worth a shot if you have some close by.


----------

